# clicking noise in steering column



## ph0ng (Jul 12, 2003)

There's a clicking noise coming from my steering column as I turn. It's from inside the car..not outside. the car is pretty much brand new. Has anyone experienced this?

-phong


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Do you have other keys on your key chain?


----------



## ph0ng (Jul 12, 2003)

The HACK said:


> Do you have other keys on your key chain?


yeah...3 other keys, but what would that have to do with the clicking noise? there is a distinct difference in sound between the two.


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

hi,

i get a strange slight clicking/humming noise within my first 5-10 turns while driving. i noticed the noise only after the car has been sitting for a few hrs. also, the noise only occurs once per driving trip. i;ve had this noise since i bought the car (3/02 build).

note (possible problem but it's another problem than the one i described above) : there is a known pressure problem with the fuel gauge which causes a strange low swooshing noise when the the needle jumps from 50 mpg to 10mpg. bmw replaced my needle guage and the noise disappeared.



ph0ng said:


> There's a clicking noise coming from my steering column as I turn. It's from inside the car..not outside. the car is pretty much brand new. Has anyone experienced this?
> -phong


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

ph0ng said:


> yeah...3 other keys, but what would that have to do with the clicking noise? there is a distinct difference in sound between the two.


:dunno:

Just a guess. Nobody knows what's causing the noise unless they can physically inspect it. If the clicking noise is "rythmic" then that rules out the keys either banging against each other or against the steering column.

For a while I was having a similar noise coming from the steering wheel area, and only on turns. Figured it out when I change the configuration on my key chain and it WAS one of the keys banging/vibrating against a plastic keychain. You never know if it's something stupid like that.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

When you say a clicking noise . . . is it something you hear when you are driving or only when you are sitting still and turning the wheel in one direction and then the other . . . 

Is it possible it is the directional control in the steering wheel. In other words you know when you put the turn signal on and then turn the wheel you hear that click and then when you turn the wheel the other direction the directional clicks off . . . do you think that maybe part is faulty and is clicking all the time ?

I remember on my 01 330Ci when I would sit still with the radio off and turn the wheel all the way in one direction I would hear tiny noises from the steering wheel, kinda like a rubbing . . . it's like there were different rings in the column not visible and as I was turning I would hear the noise.
I could never duplicate the noises coming from the exact spot of the steering wheel since it always came at different times.

I chauked it up to being normal . . .


----------



## ph0ng (Jul 12, 2003)

AF330i said:


> When you say a clicking noise . . . is it something you hear when you are driving or only when you are sitting still and turning the wheel in one direction and then the other . . .
> 
> Is it possible it is the directional control in the steering wheel. In other words you know when you put the turn signal on and then turn the wheel you hear that click and then when you turn the wheel the other direction the directional clicks off . . . do you think that maybe part is faulty and is clicking all the time ?
> 
> ...


the clicking noise always happens on the same angle as i turn the wheel. it happens when the wheel is 2-4 and 7-10 o'clock positions. i'll have to bring it in and see what's up with it.


----------



## TGD (Aug 7, 2002)

*Yes, I can hear it too.*

The same noise happens to my car! But not always, just when it is hot. I feels as if it is the flash disengage that is tripped by the turning wheel.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

ph0ng said:


> the clicking noise always happens on the same angle as i turn the wheel. it happens when the wheel is 2-4 and 7-10 o'clock positions. i'll have to bring it in and see what's up with it.


ok . . . this morning I sat in my car and turned the wheel all the way from one lock to the other a few times and I hear no clicking . . . I am betting in your case it is the turn signal . . .

Like you said, bring it in and have the dealer check it


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

AF330i said:


> ok . . . this morning I sat in my car and turned the wheel all the way from one lock to the other a few times and I hear no clicking . . . I am betting in your case it is the turn signal . . .
> 
> Like you said, bring it in and have the dealer check it


i agree about the seeing the dealer but in my case, the noise only happens once within the first 3-8 turns of the steering wheel after start-up (hence, i'm driving). after that no noise is heard. it sounds like a brief low-pitched buzz.


----------



## t1067 (Dec 4, 2002)

jaisonline & Phong

""i agree about the seeing the dealer but in my case, the noise only happens once within the first 3-8 turns of the steering wheel after start-up (hence, i'm driving). after that no noise is heard. it sounds like a brief low-pitched buzz.""

i have numbers of problem with my car too. One of them same u guys mention above. I took to the sevice so many times, tried to duplicate the problem and finally service manager heard the sound and he said that is "control unit, and the car do self testing" and im not buy that. others 2 problems i have are brake pulse noise and passenger side(chair) rattle. please update about your problem after you visit service. 

thx


----------



## ph0ng (Jul 12, 2003)

well..they ended up replacing my whole steering column and now no more click! i hate the fact that they "test drive" my car to make sure everything works....5 miles is a little much for a test drive. bastards.


----------



## woohoo (May 29, 2003)

ph0ng said:


> well..they ended up replacing my whole steering column and now no more click! i hate the fact that they "test drive" my car to make sure everything works....5 miles is a little much for a test drive. bastards.


Don't forget the time trial test. :rofl:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

ph0ng said:


> well..they ended up replacing my whole steering column and now no more click! i hate the fact that they "test drive" my car to make sure everything works....5 miles is a little much for a test drive. bastards.


Don't stress the test driving . . .they have to drive it plus these guys drive BMW' s all the time.

My dealer always puts on at least 6 miles and i have gotten my car back with as much as 18 miles when they were messing around with a steering problem I had in my old BMW. When I called to complain to my service advisor he explained the test route they use is aprroximately 6 miles.


----------

